# AUTO's!!! Lowlife AK47/HINDU KUSH,WHITE DWARF 2nd grow



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is my second grow so any advise and help will be much appreciated.
Thanks to all who view my journal.
I would have started this log earlier, but I have just become a member.
This is my first journal!

Currently growing:
4 Auto Ak's from lowlife
4 Buddah White Dwarfs
2 Hindu KushxAK47

Setup:
400w hps
600w hps
CanFan w/Carbon Filter

Soil Mix is 60% FFOF and 40% Perlite.
All in 3 gal bags or buckets.

Nutes:
FF Grow Big/Big Bloom
3 part FF solubles(open seaseme,beastie bloomz,cha ching)
B'Cuzz bloom additive
Magic Green(foilar feeding)


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

All my plants are at different ages. 
My youngest being a Hindu at 20 days and my oldest being a white dwarf at 45 days.

The whole garden:


One of my Auto Ak's at 26 days. Had to do a little LSTing in four diffrent places.
Even with it being inches under the light it is growing tall and out of control hah.
I couldn't kill her if i tried:


I'll have some close ups of some buds soon when the lights turn off.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*eagerly waiting pics  goodluck :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*they are stunning ,,,great pics and plants :48:*


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 10, 2009)

AMAZING!  didn't even know auto's would grow that tall, you've obviously mastered the right growing conditions!  Good Job!


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 10, 2009)

I gave the older white dwarfs and ak's a good flush with ph'd water to prevent nute lockout today. 
I will start them back on full strength cha ching and the rest of the goodies next feeding.

Checked the trichs on the dwarfs: 20% clear 80% cloudy. they seem to be finishing quicker then i expected. I'm going to let them go another week or so.

Pics of diffrent girls than yesterday. white dwarf:


Auto Ak. 
looking at 50%clear 50%cloudy. still got a ways to go:


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2009)

very nice... I hve some feminized white dwarfs on deck for my next grow...nice to get a look at what they will look like...


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks man.
check in with me in a few weeks and i'll have a smoke report for you


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Those AK's branch out like mad! Looking great.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow! Those Girls Look Awsome! Def. Will Follow Through-out....want To Know Ea Strain Dry Weight As Well As Smoke Report... Oh, How's The Smell?? Never Really Seen Anyone Grow The Hindu Kush Or White Dwarf So I'm In Tune Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 13, 2009)

Great! Good to see someone that is going to follow through with my grow. thanks.

The ak's are smelling a lot more piney than the dwarfs. The dwarfs are putting off a really really strong sweet smell. Really looking forward to the smoke. The dwarfs are finishing way quicker than the ak's and my expectations. I'm giving them one last feeding before i begin the final flush. They should go for another 10 days. I'll have pics of my auto kushxak this weekend. they are just beginning to bud up.

My youngest ak and also the biggest. It's branching out like crazy. Buds really starting to take off:

white dwarf 51 days:

Ak 51 days:


----------



## 420benny (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice looking ladies!


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 13, 2009)

looks great, what type of containers are those white square ones?


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate the comments guys.

They are 3 gallon buckets. I used to work at a restaurant...grabbed a couple old ones and drilled some holes in the bottom.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 13, 2009)

wow!
nice big pics to look at those great looking buds
looking real good man


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2009)

lookin real good pipes... i can't wait to get crackin on my auto white dwarfs...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, What Is The Genetics For The White Dwarf??? And Btw, They Just Look So ******* Beautiful...dammmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!! OH, 2 MORE QUICK QUESTIONS; 1. WHAT SIZE IS THAT GROW BAG & 2. IS THE PERLITE MIXED IN THE SOIL ALSO, OR IS IT JUST ON THE TOP,(NOT MIXED-IN)??? THANKS........


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful. Mouth watering. The smoke is going to be bliss!


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys!!!

They say it's a cross of two powerful indica's. the bank i got them from says it's from white widow. Anybody else have info on the genetics?

I mixed at about 40% perlite and 60% soil. I used what i had left over to put on top for reflective purposes. The bags are 3 gallon and so are the buckets.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks for the great info!!!!! what bank u got em from? did they say if the white dwarf is 100% stable?? (autoflowering)Oh, what was your male to female ratio, as well as germ rate on the white dwarfs? (how many did you originally start with..didn't see it mentioned...thanks again, sorry for all the questions over and over)


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 14, 2009)

loudpipes929 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I appreciate the comments guys.
> 
> They are 3 gallon buckets. I used to work at a restaurant...grabbed a couple old ones and drilled some holes in the bottom.



Nice job, LP..very nice job. !

How's your CBR?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 15, 2009)

Some Top Notch lookin' ladies pipes ... I'm just really into these auto grows and hope my 10 AK's turn out that well...i'm also thinkin about orderin' some of the White Dwarfs or maybe auto Wh. Russian or Shark ...still haven't heard much on the Great White Shark strain ...but would you say that the Dwarfs compare to the LR ??? edit: i thought this was the G13 "poison dwarf" at first, it's much cheaper auto , was wondering if you might know about it ... Great GROW  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! really appreciate it.

Theres nothing is wrong with questions hah. I ordered with attitude, went with fems. germ'ed 4 and still have 4. same with the ak's. Very good experience. However, i ordered the kushxak and blueberryxak from dope seeds and received an awful set. half the kush and blue didn't germ. most were green small or cracked. threw out 3 kush males and 4 males from the blueberry. big disappointment.

Haven't seen much info on the g13 dwarfs. If you order some, I'd like to follow through and see what they are about. Something I'm looking at for the future for sure. I will say this though, my first grow was auto ak and lr#2. And honestly the white dwarfs are outshining my lr experiences. Haven't tried the smoke of course, but these things are finishing very very quickly. Which is the point of autos to begin with. Looking very ripe, actually could chop at day 55 if I'd like. Not seeing much of a yield difference either. We will see soon.


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope you guys don't mind more pics. wanted to snap a few before the harvest this weekend. 
sorry if they're a lil big for you.

White Dwarf 55 days:

Auto AK47 55 days:


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2009)

Buetiful plants, and your photography is damb nice too.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice indeed!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25&page=2&order=desc

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW man,BEAUTIFUL Ladies... i would definately say these Dwarfs hold up to the LR ...Let us know how the smoke compares when u get a chance...I've got 10 autoAK from a friend that's waitin right now...Just started indoor and gonna grow out a few bagseed ladies and make sure there's no unexpected problems first...But i plan to order from Att. for sure, really unsure at this point...after seeing how well yours has done i can't decide ...Let us in on the chop and after ...Thanks for lettin' us in on your grow Pipes , Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 17, 2009)

*REALLY?!! Damm!,  I ordered Auto AK x Auto Blueberry & Auto Ak x Auto Hindu Kush also...when did you get those?? Because I ordered mine from attitude....hope it's a diff. batch...what did u yield off the remaining ones per plant dry, (if u remember) or total each strain??*



			
				loudpipes929 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! really appreciate it.
> 
> However, i ordered the kushxak and blueberryxak from dope seeds and received an awful set. half the kush and blue didn't germ. most were green small or cracked. threw out 3 kush males and 4 males from the blueberry. big disappointment.
> 
> ...


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 18, 2009)

tn toker420: thanks man. I'll be sure to have an update throughout the harvest. And I'll def have a smoke report. You won't be dissopointed


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2009)

Lookin great pipes... My White Dwarfs just cracked the soil last night... I hope mine turn out as nice as yours... and I will be lookin forward to the smoke report.. I hope it is some potent stuff....


----------



## SmokinBud (Mar 19, 2009)

i cant wait to see the final product. make sure you post some pics of the fresh buds! how many g's do you think youll get out of each ak? i dont think God could have grown better plants!


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 19, 2009)

Great grow, those are some of the best looking autos Ive seen... I see a lot of people harvest maybe a 1/4 off those, but you got those down...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2009)

Very pretty ladies! Nice job!!!!


----------



## smokeup420 (Mar 20, 2009)

heyy, veryy nice. im growing ak47xblueberry lowlife. this is my first auto grow.iv never used nutrients so what exactly did you buy? and how did you mix them? (0-0-0)? wats the npk?and how do i mesure it? when do i apply it? and do i need to change it when it strts to flower?n what NPK would that be?


sorry for all the questions u just seem to know what your doing.


----------



## 4TheCause (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks nice! I am so jealous....I just bought 10 seeds of auto ak-47 (lowlife) and 3 of the seeds never germinated and the other 7 were ALL FRICKIN MALES!!!! I still am shocked! I wanted to try this strain so bad. This is the first time ever from an online seed bank that all came out male! I know it is a chance you take when you purchase seeds, you can't magically determine the sex of the plant. And there is only so much you can do to provide the proper environment for the seedlings. I am still sick that all of my seeds turned out male. What's a guy to do but take his loss I guess! And they were really strange plants...the pollen sacks were all over the place on the plants. Probably 5 times more sacks than on other strains.
Even though I know for a fact that some people have gotten good seeds from Lowlife Seeds and produced nice harvests, I am still a little gun shy to try them again. I feel like I just threw $60.00 down the drain!

Good luck, and stay safe!

4thecause


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 20, 2009)

U may need to look @ richy b's journal & Granddaddytoke...trust me their's are by far the best of the best...some of their plants gave 2oz per plant dry! check them out! NOT TAKING ANYTHING AWAY FROM U LOUDPIPES929, BECAUSE YOUR GIRLS R LOOKING BEAUTIFUL AND HEALTHY!!!



			
				MindzEye said:
			
		

> Great grow, those are some of the best looking autos Ive seen... I see a lot of people harvest maybe a 1/4 off those, but you got those down...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 20, 2009)

Damm! what seed bank did u order from?? and how long ago??



			
				4TheCause said:
			
		

> Looks nice! I am so jealous....I just bought 10 seeds of auto ak-47 (lowlife) and 3 of the seeds never germinated and the other 7 were ALL FRICKIN MALES!!!! I still am shocked! I wanted to try this strain so bad. This is the first time ever from an online seed bank that all came out male! I know it is a chance you take when you purchase seeds, you can't magically determine the sex of the plant. And there is only so much you can do to provide the proper environment for the seedlings. I am still sick that all of my seeds turned out male. What's a guy to do but take his loss I guess! And they were really strange plants...the pollen sacks were all over the place on the plants. Probably 5 times more sacks than on other strains.
> Even though I know for a fact that some people have gotten good seeds from Lowlife Seeds and produced nice harvests, I am still a little gun shy to try them again. I feel like I just threw $60.00 down the drain!
> 
> Good luck, and stay safe!
> ...


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 20, 2009)

super nice dude. I like what i see and i see alot.  great looking women you got there bud.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 21, 2009)

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> U may need to look @ richy b's journal & Granddaddytoke...trust me their's are by far the best of the best...some of their plants gave 2oz per plant dry! check them out! NOT TAKING ANYTHING AWAY FROM U LOUDPIPES929, BECAUSE YOUR GIRLS R LOOKING BEAUTIFUL AND HEALTHY!!!



I would say this dude is going to get close to that from looking at the pics.... Im just saying this dude has grown them before and this isnt your tipical I ordered some autos and i have 2 cfls to light it type grow.....


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 21, 2009)

i love that hindu, i expierienced a hindu grow , can you identify which one she is next pics please, keep up the goodwork


----------



## 4TheCause (Mar 21, 2009)

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Damm! what seed bank did u order from?? and how long ago??


 

I ordered mine 2 months ago. I got them from dr. chronic and they were Lowlife auto-ak's.
This was the 1st time I have ever tried lowlife.
Unfortunately, that IS the risk you take when you order seeds.

4thecause


----------



## Dillan (Mar 21, 2009)

I just had the same problem as you with the lowlife seeds i had ak47xdiesel and got 8 of 10 males. but the joint dr lr2s i got from attitude i got 6 of 10 fems.

and the white dwarfs are looking real sweet man nice work i'm looking forward to the smoke report and the yield cause i was eyeing those up myself for a future run.


----------



## astrobud (Mar 21, 2009)

wow those look great, love to try some. i have 5 joint dr mix i planted 6 days ago and are looking real nice, they are some fast growers. ill update my grow journal in a day or so.


----------



## pop65 (Mar 22, 2009)

:headbang2: hey lp you got some great looking plants there.i allso grow auto"s have done for last 15months with good results at moment im growing the new blueryder from jointdoctor
there not very stable ive got three different phenos tallest is 37inch smallest 18inch
                           goodluck man your plants are looking great lol pop65:farm: :ccc: 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37661&page=6


link to my grow
if you want  a look


----------



## middieman440 (Mar 23, 2009)

i grew the ak/blueberry from lowlife all males also


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 23, 2009)

DANG! Havent checked in for awhile now.  They really took off and came out beautifully.

Enjoy the harvest, looks like you did a great job.


----------



## mjplant (Apr 1, 2009)

mjplant Thanks to this thead i think I`m learnin mo & mo cool


----------



## lowlife (Apr 5, 2009)

middieman440 said:
			
		

> i grew the ak/blueberry from lowlife all males also



There are vital ways of getting great female ratios with autoflowering seeds. start them off in the size pot you would want to end them in e.g 5 litre or bigger. 

keep them nice a moist at all times and try to keep them growing at 20/4. and the way that the ratio turns out is definately up to the grower. 

if you had ten out of ten females this would be a great result and definately wouldnt be no complaints. 

read further into germination techniques, becuase i really believe this has a major effect on ratios. 

regards, 

lowlife


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 5, 2009)

lowlife said:
			
		

> There are vital ways of getting great female ratios with autoflowering seeds. start them off in the size pot you would want to end them in e.g 5 litre or bigger.
> 
> keep them nice a moist at all times and try to keep them growing at 20/4. and the way that the ratio turns out is definately up to the grower.
> 
> ...


 
So your saying you can alter the dna and genetic make up of a seed and alter these?


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 5, 2009)

looking great bro:hubba: you got them auto's to put out some weight  
they have come along ways with them auto's might have to try those do the naturally get that bushy? looks like a good outdoor strain


----------



## lowlife (Apr 5, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> So your saying you can alter the dna and genetic make up of a seed and alter these?



course you can do this we create and grow feminised seeds everyday dont we? either way its not altering its like basic feminisation techniques, more of the same way plants hermie when given stressful conditions, right? 

im talking on grounds of my preperations on getting good female ratios, my growing techniques seem to produce a very high female percentage, by simple things like: lowish temps, good humidity, plenty of rootspace. 

try it and i hope it works for you too? maybe its my green fingers  

lowlife


----------



## lowlife (Apr 5, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> HOW TO ALTER THE PERCENTAGE OF FEMALES
> 
> From literature it appears that the growth of a male or female plant from seed, except for the predisposition in the gender chromosomes, also depends on various environmental factors. For growers who are well experienced, percentage of female plants is 60% - 90% female, but less experienced growers can end up with 100% male plants. The environmental factors that, according to literature, influence gender are:
> 
> ...



you have said so urself before hand no? 

lowlife


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 5, 2009)

> courtesy of cannabis-seed-banks.com



eace:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yo Pipes  , where's that smoke report eh??? I bet they've all met their fate by now huh??? If not get some nice Harvest pics, or maybe some post-cure pics if nothin else  ...Till then i'm gonna load this :bong1:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 5, 2009)

> To achieve 100% female plants is to expose young seedlings for several hours to an atmosphere of Carbon Monoxide. It doesn't hurt the plants, but it could kill you.



:laugh: that is my favorite one! I'm going to go try that right now! Closed garage, running car, young marijuana plants here I come! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah we need a smoke report or something... My White Dwarfs are coming along nicely... all 5 germed 4 are doing great and 1 is a bit behind... want to know what kind of smoke I can expect...


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 6, 2009)

So Mr Lowlife....are you agreeing with that post HippyInEngland sent via cannabis-seed-bank.com??? because i will try these methods on your seeds to see if it helps...I got 10 Auto Ak x Auto Blueberry, 10 Auto Ak, & 10 Auto Ak x Hindu Kush..and i really dont want 30 males...18-21 fems is my target number..So besides the methods you mentioned in your previous post and those via cannabis-seed-bank.com which is most reliable??? BTW I will be starting them in 16oz cups<(take up less space under my four bulb, 4' T5's) using a lil superthrive, 1/8 Fox Farm big bloom, 1/8 Bio-bizz Bloom, 1/8 Fox Farm Grow Big, and finishing them in Voodoo Juice, phirana, and tarantula in the last week of so-called veggin, (week 3) under 20/4 of light ..and 30 3 gal bags wont get enough blue light for 3 wks under that size light fixture..Whatta ya think?????????



			
				lowlife said:
			
		

> course you can do this we create and grow feminised seeds everyday dont we? either way its not altering its like basic feminisation techniques, more of the same way plants hermie when given stressful conditions, right?
> 
> im talking on grounds of my preperations on getting good female ratios, my growing techniques seem to produce a very high female percentage, by simple things like: lowish temps, good humidity, plenty of rootspace.
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlife (Apr 12, 2009)

i would say try them all and see if this test is true, it works for us and should for you. 

i cant stress enough about starting autos in biggest pots possible, we used 40 litre trash can and got 4.5 oz dried from 1 auto ak47 monster pheno!

this isnt the first time our auto ak47's have hit the 4oz mark either.

best of luck 

lowlife


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2009)

Good info Lowlife... I will try this on my next auto grow.. I hate transplanting them anyway...


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 13, 2009)

Damm! seriously?? I have heard that to start them in bigger pots without transplanting is the best way too!...and trust me that's what i would/want to do..my goal is 2oz per plant dry in those 3 gal bags....but i dont have the space to "start" 40 autos in 3 gal bags, (30 AK's-blue's-kush from lowlife & 10 LR2's) and after showing sex throw away bags/soil with males i wont keep for breeding..thus ending up with HOPEFULLY, 20-25 girls & maybe 8 males for pollen...<2 per girl....soil anit cheap! and to just throw away 7-10 3 gal bags worth just dont make sense right now for me...now maybe after 1 or 2 harvests:hubba:  ......:hubba:  I dont know....maybe i should just ******* do it....how the hell will i get 40 of em' in 3 gal bags under my 4 bulb 4' HO T5 floro's @ 2" from the tops with adequte light distribution for 2-3wks???? THIS IS MY PROBLEM IF I START EM' AS YOU SUGGESTED..... 



			
				lowlife said:
			
		

> i would say try them all and see if this test is true, it works for us and should for you.
> 
> i cant stress enough about starting autos in biggest pots possible, we used 40 litre trash can and got 4.5 oz dried from 1 auto ak47 monster pheno!
> 
> ...


----------



## MootPointBlank (Apr 13, 2009)

"I couldn't kill her if i tried"


LOL, that's going to make harvest interesting.:rofl:


----------



## grndmatoker (May 29, 2009)

*** happened here?


----------



## Locked (May 29, 2009)

grndmatoker said:
			
		

> *** happened here?



He has not updated his journal in a long time... if you are interested in the Auto white dwarfs you can checkout my 2nd grow.. I grew 5 of them... good stuff...


----------

